# [the] calm of the sea



## celox

Aloha!

This English meaning is translated from "Malie O Ke Kai" (without the pronunciation symbols attached) which is Hawaiian.

The context of "Malie" is "to be calm, as the sea after a storm"

"O Ke Kai" means (literally) "of the sea"

If you guys wouldn't mind... I would like your help in finding the most beautiful Hebrew translation of something similar, or exactly, of these phrases:

"[the] calm of the sea" and "to be calm, as the sea after a storm"

I'm not necessarily looking for a literal translation of "calm of the sea" 

While they're words, they also represent an image of serenity and calmness after chaos; such as calmness after a violent and beautiful storm at sea. That is the emotion and imagery I truly want to capture.

Your assistance is greatly appreciated!


----------



## amikama

My suggestion: רוגע הים (_roga' hayam_). It means more or less the same as "calm of the sea".


----------



## ahshav

רוגע is good, I would suggest שלווה (shalva) to be equally valid.

One comment, though - the common phrase "the calm before the storm," is translated in Hebrew as "השקט שלפני הסערה" (HaSheket sheh'lifnei ha'seh'arah), the word for calm here is simply quiet - שקט, sheket.


----------



## celox

Thank you for your replies!

@amikama: what does רוגע הים mean specifically??

@ahshav: that is a beautiful concept. is there something that means the calm after the storm?? like after everything is wet and/or destroyed?


----------



## ahshav

No such phrase in Hebrew comes to mind, but if I were to just translate it I would probably use the same words (so as to create a parallel phrase), one of the following two phrases, then:

1. השקט שאחרי הסערה HaSheket sheh'akha'rei ha'seh'arah

2. השקט שלאחר הסערה HaSheket sheh'le'akhar ha'seh'arah


----------



## celox

ahshav said:


> No such phrase in Hebrew comes to mind, but if I were to just translate it I would probably use the same words (so as to create a parallel phrase), one of the following two phrases, then:
> 
> 1. השקט שאחרי הסערה HaSheket sheh'akha'rei ha'seh'arah
> 
> 2. השקט שלאחר הסערה HaSheket sheh'le'akhar ha'seh'arah



Thank you!

Could you please tell me the literal meaning of the #1 and #2 phrases?? I see that the second word is different. I am not skilled at all with Hebrew.

Thank you again!


----------



## ahshav

Both phrases are identical in meaning, there really isn't any discernible difference between the two (not that I can think of in a way that can be translated, anyway), what they mean is simply "The quiet [that is] after the storm"


----------



## celox

Thank you once again!

I plan to have this tattooed on my body.

To my understanding, this should say "Sarai the calm that is after the storm" 

it would make more sense if a comma was inserted after the name Sarai (my daughter's name)

is this the best translation of that?? "Sarai, the calm that is after the storm" where "that is" is implied?

שרי השקט שלאחר הסערה


----------



## ahshav

I'm not sure which one I would choose - but I think a dash or a comma would be appropriate.

Either שרי, השקט שאחרי הסערה
or שרי, השקט שלאחר הסערה

I think the first one would be more commonly used, if said, but since it's a tattoo, maybe someone else would like to add their point of view, just in case?


----------



## origumi

Being a variation of השקט שלפני הסערה I think that השקט שאחרי הסערה is better. The meaning and the reference to the original expression should be easily understood.

See for example the song אי שם by מנור / אילנית (better known as שם ראיתי קשת בענן).

Therefore:
*שרי, השקט שאחרי הסערה*

Just pay attention to the following: שרי can be read as either Sherry, (French) chéri, Sari, or Sarai, all are good girl names (the latter two are variations of Sarah).


----------



## kishmish

hi celox,
i wonder about your daughters name. as origumi wrote, most people would read it "sherry" o "Sari". 
did you consider spelling her name:  סראי
(which reminds of the turkish word for a palace -  סראיה)

regarding the translation of the phrase, i offer also:
הרוגע עם שוך הסערה
which sounds to me more poetical.
רוגע=calmness
שוך הסערה = an expression used only in the context of a storm that was over.


----------



## celox

kishmish said:


> hi celox,
> i wonder about your daughters name. as origumi wrote, most people would read it "sherry" o "Sari".
> did you consider spelling her name: סראי
> (which reminds of the turkish word for a palace - סראיה)
> 
> regarding the translation of the phrase, i offer also:
> הרוגע עם שוך הסערה
> which sounds to me more poetical.
> רוגע=calmness
> שוך הסערה = an expression used only in the context of a storm that was over.


 
No, I hadn't considered it. I'm by no means an expert in Hebrew. I just think it's a beautiful language when written and when spoken. 

I am trusting you guys to be brilliant where I am not =)

What does your translation of the phrase mean, literally?

Thank you guys so much for your input. How do I make sure people pronounce it as Sarai? Are there punctuation marks which will determine how it's said?


----------



## kishmish

the translation means - the calmness when the storm placates, calms down, appeases. it's hard for me to translate.
as i suggested, if you spell her name סראי people will pronounce it right. but maybe others can comment too.


----------



## ahshav

I wouldn't spell it סראי - the origin of the name, as I understand it, is Biblical, and it is not spelled that way. In the Bible, Sarah's name was changed from "Sarai," spelled: "שׂרי"

Note the dot to the left of the ש - that signifies an "s" sound as opposed to a "sh" sound.


----------



## celox

Thanks! You guys are stellar!


----------

